# Pilote galaxy 23mx



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi peeps, anyone else out there got one of these? If so what are you views on it, and any idea where we can get curtains for it, and any other tips, thanks in advance..... :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Excellent little van, very well made and decent lay out, which engine variant has it?
You'll probably be best to get someone to make curtains for you as the manufacturers are very unlikely to have any.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*van*

2.5 turbo diesel...............thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Raine

we had our curtains done with the whole upholstery job at Regal a couple of years back. If you can't do that, try a local curtain makers - just the same as home curtains, but smaller!!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*curtains*

hi bognormike, thanks do you have a link for Regal?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

not sure whether they'll do just curtains, but might be worth a question


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

**

Thanks peeps , and yes they do just the curtains if thats what you want, hopefully get them done soonish!


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

Just as an aside...we saw a Pilote the other day and they had stitched the centre curtains to the side curtains to make long side curtains and to save having to stretch over the dash to put away the centre curtains.

andytw


----------

